# I Can Has Hurricane Gustav Pics? (Not pro quality, hence "Just for Fun")



## reg (Sep 1, 2008)

I've never been in these conditions before, it was rough, in lighting and all other aspects, and in most I was actually shooting through the windshield, WITH windshield wipers going, while moving, so these were really just some pics to email to family and the local news and whatnot. Just sharing them if you wanna see what it was like here in Mobile.

Here's one:






They're fairly hi-res (1000x750 or so as you can see) but mostly under 100k in size, the rest are at http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a289/laundrysoap/


----------



## bradster76 (Sep 2, 2008)

After all the storms that bombard that area, I can't see a logical reason why ANYONE would stay there. I know it's not all that easy to just move to where ever, but I'd prob. just pack my stuff in a trunk and drive.


----------



## Naybewon (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow. I hope you're safe and sound! Hurricane Hanna is headed my way on Friday X_X...This picture doesn't really make me feel any better about it! Hehe.


----------

